# xbox live service playing up



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

couldnt get my external hard drive to play any files,cant stream anything to it etc etc.just figured out that if you go offline you can watch files from a usb.but obviously this isnt gonna help for gaming or streaming services  why you need to be online and active to watch files is beyond me.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Annoys me how everything is an online app on xbox. Nice idea till your Internet or xbox live doesn't work then the xbox is useless


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep just been bugging me. Can't even watch anything on Plex.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

1 game will work but all my others won't. Wtf is going on


----------

